# [SOLVED] Toshiba satellite A105-S4011 drivers



## osamin16 (Nov 22, 2007)

Dear
I had a problem that I lost the Toshiba satellite A105-S4011 drivers cd.
Can you help me to get it
Thanks a lot


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba satellite A105-S4011 drivers*

you can go to toshibas website, do a search for your specific model and download the drivers you need. see this


----------



## osamin16 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba satellite A105-S4011 drivers*

thanks a lot it help


----------

